# Anyone willing to help a new hunter in UT?



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello!
i am a new hunter. Although i'm still learning i absolutely love the sport! i was hoping to maybe put in for the rifle deer hunt this year, but my "partner" has abandoned me! 
i thought perhaps i would put out a plea for help! is there anyone out there that would be willing to show me what it's like to get your first deer?
Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck with a hunting partner, It might help if you post up age, area your in and some of your interests. Once again, good luck. Al.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

If you have two or three General Season points then I will let you put in with me and maybe even purchase your tag for you. Of course it also depends on if you want to hunt Southern this year?

Also if I acted like a goofball then would you ever point your rifle at me? :lol: :lol: 


On a serious note welcome to the forum. Did you go hunting last year?


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes welcome to the forum.  You _can_ find some good info here. More info from you would be a good idea. ie: what region you would like to hunt, LE or general, what region do you live, how aggresive or challenging a hunt are you looking for, do you hike or road hunt, what do you shoot (weapon) etc. I hunt archery but have taken several people (the wife, friends, friends wives) out on the rifle hunts and been somewhat successful. If i'm not to booked this fall I might be willing to show you around some of the areas I know, mostly north eastern unit. Feel free to PM me if you do not want to share this info with the general public.


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry about that...classic newbie mistake maybe...
i'm 29, in Ogden, didn't hunt last year, but accompanied on scouting. i was hoping to make this year my big year. i have no bonus points yet. i do have a turkey tag...but this is the wrong forum for that...  
i would just love to be able to even learn more from anyone willing to teach me more. Kinda want to be able to pass this down to my kids, but need to get the knowledge and experience first.
Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I know what you guys are all thinking but the first person to ask her if she is hot and single is going to get punched in the nose...............................come on guys.......GROW UP!


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

oh cripes...i hadn't even thought of that...
good news...i have 3 kids!  
That's why the deer is so important...there are mouths to be fed!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Crickets??? :lol: Welcome to the forum, I would advise you to start applying for bonus points and get to know an area a little, plus learn some hunting technics a little better before going gung ho in a LE area. Your chances at a trophy will be greatlt increased the more experienced and knowledgable about the area. If you have 0 points you will more than likley not draw a rifle tag for a few years (more like 8-9 depending on where). So maybe but yourself a elk tag and get to know the unit you will be applying for. I highly recommend San Juan/Elk Ridge. Just my .02.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

It appears, at this point, you're just after a younger, good eatin' deer, so you should apply for a Northern Region General Season rifle tag and it's pretty much a gimee for the tag. ("Trophy" hunting can come later on, unless you have beginner's luck this year!! Hey, it could happen!!) Then pick up a DeLorme or Benchmark Utah Atlas (Walmart, Sportsmans Warehouse, etc.) and look for possible places to hunt in your area on public land (Nat'l Forest, BLM, State Trust lands). In the meanwhile, check with the closest DWR office and/or the State office in Salt Lake and ask for some advice. They'll be more than happy to direct you to places where you could find the deer you're looking for. Also, keep us posted here and I'm sure someone from that area will help you out with more details and even some arrangements. I have two married daughters, one in Clearfield and one in Magna, that rifle hunt and I usually go with them, so we might be able to help you as well. (It depends on their schedules.) And don't forget to sight your rifle in and practice as often as you can. And, by all means, relax and have fun.


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow thank you all for the great advice! i will take it all into consideration! 
Stephanie


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I hunt in the northern region and live in Ogden as well. I hunt with a group of guys so I will have to check with them to see if they would be willing to include someonelse in the group but I don't think it would be a problem. I don't generally start scouting until after the ML hunt but you are more than welcome to tag along when I start I could show you around a couple areas.


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for such a great offer, i would love to tag along. PM me and we can sort some more details to pass on to "the guys."


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

o-||


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> o-||


I agree with North Slope!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I love these threads.

A lot of you don't know this but I am also a hot chick. I'm looking for someone with thousands of private acres I can hunt on this year. Please P.M. I'm 5'4 and 105 pounds. And yes a little top heavy. :lol: 

Thanks in advance. 

Candy. 

xoxoxoxo


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I love these threads.
> 
> A lot of you don't know this but I am also a chick. I'm looking for someone with thousands of private acres I can hunt on this year. Please P.M. *I'm 6'4 and 305 pounds*. And yes a *lot bottom heavy*. :lol:
> 
> ...


I've edited your post a little bit Candy, I think you've underated yourself a little...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh come on .45 now no one will let me hunt on their land. :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Well gee Candy, I'm always willing to help out a fellow hunter. Do you have a gun or a bow? Maybe a muzzle loader. Tell you what, why don't I just buy you one of each. Plus I'll take care of your tag... That's just the kind of guy I am. PM me with some pics. If I don't get back to you soon it is because I am down helping out at the orphanage. Just my way of giving back after having the privilege to serve my country in Iraq. I was actually the one that caught Saddam. Did I also mention that I am regarded as the greatest hunter on this entire forum? Well, I better get over to the children. They look up to me so much... I love you Candy.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> If you have two or three General Season points then I will let you put in with me and *maybe even purchase your tag for you.* Of course it also depends on if you want to hunt Southern this year?
> 
> Also if I acted like a goofball then would you ever point your rifle at me? :lol: :lol:
> 
> On a serious note welcome to the forum. Did you go hunting last year?


Hey, is that offer good for me too?

-_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Idiot. I would really appriciate a bow and A rifle if possible. I'm rather partial to Mathews bows if you could swing it. Her is a picture of me shed hunting. Sorry it's not a very good one.

How many acres did you say you have???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> How many acres did you say you have???


About 9

I am naughty and require reprimand.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > How many acres did you say you have???
> 
> 
> About 9


 :? :mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > How many acres did you say you have???
> 
> 
> About 9
> ...


 -BaHa!- :rotfl:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't censor me!!!!


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

It appears that my thread has been hi-jacked.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

stephanie said:


> It appears that my thread has been hi-jacked.


Now I wonder how that happened? :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

stephanie said:


> It appears that my thread has been hi-jacked.


That would be a good assessment. 

Its that dang Idiot With a Bow! I tried to raise him better than that. :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

stephanie said:


> It appears that my thread has been hi-jacked.


It's probably something that Idiot with a bow did.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

stephanie said:


> It appears that my thread has been hi-jacked.


That tends to happen sometimes, but sometimes it leads to some interesting exchanges. :mrgreen:

WELCOME to the forum!!!!! :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stephanie said:


> Sorry about that...classic newbie mistake maybe...
> i'm 29, in Ogden, didn't hunt last year, but accompanied on scouting. i was hoping to make this year my big year. i have no bonus points yet. i do have a turkey tag...but this is the wrong forum for that...
> i would just love to be able to even learn more from anyone willing to teach me more. Kinda want to be able to pass this down to my kids, but need to get the knowledge and experience first.
> Thanks,
> Stephanie


Welcome to the forum Steff !! 

I seems you and I are about the same age, so we should get along just fine. There's some good people here.....sometimes... -_O-

Good luck with that turkey tag !!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

45. said: I seems you and I are about the same age, so we should get along just fine. 

That's funny! :rotfl:


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

If you get a wild hair and decide to head south to hunt let me know I can point you i the right direction down here.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Stephanie, maybe if we use our powers together we could work on getting these guys to buy us a Polaris ranger, or Ryno! What do you say Girlfriend???


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Stephanie, welcome to the forum. Also, welcome to the wonderful world of hunting. As others have said, you shouldn't have too much problem getting a tag in the Northern region or even the NE region. If you are mainly after meat for the fam, you may even consider getting an antlerless tag (or both). It seems to be generally considered easier to tag a doe than a buck and there's not much difference in the taste.

Good luck on the hunt. I wish I could get out for more of the hunts, but time generally doesn't allow much.

Also, one word of advice... if your kid's are pretty young, keep them away from the movie "Bambi". Otherwise, you will likely get some resistance to hunting.


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> Stephanie, maybe if we use our powers together we could work on getting these guys to buy us a Polaris ranger, or Ryno! What do you say Girlfriend???


well i don't know about your powers, but my powers are weak. i am not as hot as you! i would be lucky to convince anyone to get me a cardboard box i think!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> well i don't know about your powers, but my powers are weak. *i am not as hot as you!* i would be lucky to convince anyone to get me a cardboard box i think!


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: You know that Fixed Blade is the forum hillbilly. She (Fixedblade) is drunk most of the time.


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> > well i don't know about your powers, but my powers are weak. *i am not as hot as you!* i would be lucky to convince anyone to get me a cardboard box i think!
> 
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: You know that Fixed Blade is the forum hillbilly. She (Fixedblade) is drunk most of the time.


yah i was getting that impression...i was attempting to be ironic...


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm glad to here you have taken an interest in hunting! I feel sorry for those who don't hunt as they have no idea on what there missing. Anyway, good luck this season. If you like, you can apply for one these CWMU's. Jacob's Creek or Bear Springs, we would be happy to help you along your new found quest of big game hunting.

Justin Richins
www.thehuntingcompany.com


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm glad to here you have taken an interest in hunting! I feel sorry for those who don't hunt as they have no idea on what there missing. Anyway, good luck this season. If you like, you can apply for one these CWMU's. Jacob's Creek or Bear Springs, we would be happy to help you along your new found quest of big game hunting.

Justin Richins
http://www.thehuntingcompany.com


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

huntinco said:


> I'm glad to here you have taken an interest in hunting! I feel sorry for those who don't hunt as they have no idea on what there missing. Anyway, good luck this season. If you like, you can apply for one these CWMU's. Jacob's Creek or Bear Springs, we would be happy to help you along your new found quest of big game hunting.
> 
> Justin Richins
> http://www.thehuntingcompany.com


Thanks, i'd have to say i'm even more confused by the prospect of a CWMU...so you would need to explain that one :?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum... Sounds like you got a decent sense of humor, you should fit in fine around here just give back what ya get and you'll do fine... Can't say I'd be much help to ya been gone a while and just gettin back into it myself, but if ya need help and these other yahoo's cant get it figured out I'll try... Again welcome to the forum and welcome to the good life...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum... Sounds like you got a decent sense of humor, you should fit in fine around here just give back what ya get and you'll do fine... Can't say I'd be much help to ya been gone a while and just gettin back into it myself, but if ya need help and these other yahoo's cant get it figured out I'll try... Again welcome to the forum and welcome to the good life...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Stephanie, Why didn't you answer both of huntinco's posts? :lol:

Is anyone else sensing twins or have a hankerin' for some double mint gum?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm still tryin to figure out why the hell mine posted twice.... I hate computers...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> 45. said: I seems you and I are about the same age, so we should get along just fine.
> 
> That's funny! :rotfl:


Oh...ha ha north slope !! :twisted:

I didn't have my glasses on at the time I was making my post. I thought Stephanie said she was '39' years old.............. :wink:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> Is anyone else sensing twins or have a hankerin' for some double mint gum?


Why do you say that?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> Is anyone else sensing twins or have a hankerin' for some double mint gum?


Why do you say that?


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> Stephanie, Why didn't you answer both of huntinco's posts? :lol:
> 
> Is anyone else sensing twins or have a hankerin' for some double mint gum?


Well i was trying to find the double send button, but apparently my screen didn't come with one, and i'm much too lazy to re-type everything i said. Maybe i need to upgrade or something since now everyone seems to be doing it...peer pressure, gotta love it.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> I didn't have my glasses on at the time I was making my post. I thought Stephanie said she was '39' years old.............. :wink:


'39' is closer? :roll:


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Welcome to the forum... Sounds like you got a decent sense of humor, you should fit in fine around here just give back what ya get and you'll do fine... Can't say I'd be much help to ya been gone a while and just gettin back into it myself, but if ya need help and these other yahoo's cant get it figured out I'll try... Again welcome to the forum and welcome to the good life...


Well sometimes it's nice to get to know more about something new with someone who's getting back into it.
Really what i would appreciate the most is just someone to finish showing me the ropes. i'm somewhat discouraged.  This is a sport that i developed a great respect for, and have developed lots of dreams of the hunt. The rug was sort of pulled out from under me, and i'm really clueless as to how to proceed. 
This forum has been great so far...some really good advice on getting out there. Nothing quite replaces a mentor though.  
Heck, i'd even be willing to share a turkey dinner with anyone that could help me use that tag!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> '39' is closer? :roll:


Hey.....just a dream'in, just a dream'in.... :wink:



stephanie said:


> Heck, i'd even be willing to share a turkey dinner with anyone that could help me use that tag!


Oh....now you went and done it !! I'm sure you'll a ton of PM's now, that's an excellent offer !! Even I like turkey dinner!! |-O-| |-O-|


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="north slope":x27h2rzm]45. said: I seems you and I are about the same age, so we should get along just fine.
> 
> That's funny! :rotfl:


Oh...ha ha north slope !! :twisted:

I didn't have my glasses on at the time I was making my post. I thought Stephanie said she was '39' years old.............. :wink:[/quote:x27h2rzm]
You mean you saw 89 not 39! :rotfl:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

north slope said:


> You mean you saw 89 not 39! :rotfl:


Is .45 really 89, I thought he was 79? :?:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy **** mackerel...get this thread over in the Hunting Dog section. Never seen so many hounds in my life. First off, none of you guys are really going to take a girl hunting. She's a girl for craps sake. Real guys don't take girls huntin unless it's there wife and they got no choice. Gezz, you all know that. Sure, they're nice to have around camp, you know, cooking, keepin the fire going, stuff like that, not to mention...well, not going to get into that, but needless to say...stop leadin this sweet thing along. Don't go selling out for a turkey dinner (although that is a **** inticing offer)...be strong...keep the faith...this is huntin...no girls allowed! :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bturkeys, are you saying you wouldn't even take me camping??? You saw how nice my butt is. :mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am startin to feel a little wozzy now. One rule I've always maintained..never, I mean never go with girls that are tougher than me.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Holy **** mackerel...get this thread over in the Hunting Dog section. Never seen so many hounds in my life. First off, none of you guys are really going to take a girl hunting. She's a girl for craps sake. Real guys don't take girls huntin unless it's there wife and they got no choice. Gezz, you all know that. Sure, they're nice to have around camp, you know, cooking, keepin the fire going, stuff like that, not to mention...well, not going to get into that, but needless to say...stop leadin this sweet thing along. Don't go selling out for a turkey dinner (although that is a **** inticing offer)...be strong...keep the faith...this is huntin...no girls allowed!


You sounds like you woke up constipated again. .45 might be able to hook you up with some fiber. :lol: :lol:


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Holy **** mackerel...get this thread over in the Hunting Dog section. Never seen so many hounds in my life. First off, none of you guys are really going to take a girl hunting. She's a girl for craps sake. Real guys don't take girls huntin unless it's there wife and they got no choice. Gezz, you all know that. Sure, they're nice to have around camp, you know, cooking, keepin the fire going, stuff like that, not to mention...well, not going to get into that, but needless to say...stop leadin this sweet thing along. Don't go selling out for a turkey dinner (although that is a **** inticing offer)...be strong...keep the faith...this is huntin...no girls allowed! :roll:


Wow that's harsh...not sure there's much of anything useful i can extract from that... :shock:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well Steph, I tkink that girl's that like to hunt are GREAT!

There just somthing about a girl in camo I like.


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Steph
Do you have a truck and a bass boat. If so please send me a picture of the boat and truck.
Wes :twisted:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

stephanie said:


> Wow that's harsh...not sure there's much of anything useful i can extract from that... :shock:


Well, we are all glad to have you in the forum!  Some post you just have to ignore. Kind of like cull deer, there are always a few running around...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

See, that's what I am talkin about, look what Goofy wrote:



goofy elk said:


> Well Steph, I tkink that *girl's* that like to hunt are GREAT!
> 
> There just somthing about a *girl* in camo I like.


Ya see, it's not about the hunting, it's about the girl. They just change everything. You boys ready to be outhiked and out shot by a girl?...God, what if she goes out and shoots a bigger buck than yours...ya really ready, your trohy huntin ego's ready for that...not! Come on, lets don't go and break the brotherhood...huntin YES...Girls huntin...NO!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe it should have been typed LADY...?

I hope she can get a great buck (or great success on any hunt). My ego isn't that inflated.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

oh ouch, stop, what you do that for, ya shouldn't be lookin over my shoulder while I write anyway....ouch, ouch ow ow ow, let goama ear..please, I was only kidding...ow,ow...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

sounds like you just have a few issues with ladies and them out hunting you. I know a few women that have out hunted you and how do you feel about that?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What it sounds like, is that coyoteslayer gets an F at sarcasm and humor 101.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> What it sounds like, is that coyoteslayer gets an F at sarcasm and humor 101.


Is that why you and your Green Peace peons try to ban me all the time. Someone took some spanish words a little tooooooo serious. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Treehug, I hope we can get along when Pro is guiding me and your his crazy video man.

Are you going to BAN me out in the woods???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The most important advice I can give you is shooting. You need to practice, practice, practice. If you can't shoot accurately then it does you no good hiking all day long if you can't make that shot when you get the opportunity. You need to be confident at taking shots and you need to be deadly so that animal dies quickly.

I would start out shooting at 100 yds and work on getting a very tight group. I would also practice feeling the trigger as you slowly squeeze it back. To many people jerk the trigger and they miss or wound animals. You also need to learn to be calm when your taking the shot or you might miss. After you get good at shooting at 100 yds then take some milk jugs and fill them full of water and blast them at 300 yds. You need to pratice shooting uphill and down hill. You have to become so familar with your gun that it actually becomes a part of you and it will be like second nature when you pull up and shoot.

Good luck on your hunt and post some pictures after deer season


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Well Steph, I tkink that girl's that like to hunt are GREAT!
> 
> There just somthing about a girl in camo I like.


i like the fact that when i'm in camo, no one can see me! :mrgreen:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Wes said:


> Steph
> Do you have a truck and a bass boat. If so please me a picture of the boat and truck.
> Wes :twisted:


hahahaha


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Stephanie pm me the information about your turkey tag it may well be I have access to property within your tags area. I have decoys,calls and a little experience in hunting the wily turkey.I killed a nice one in '01. I didn't put in for turkey this year so it would be alot of fun to help another hunter get there first turkey. Camoflauge is the most important piece of equipment you will need for your turkey. As far as the deer is concerned over the last several years I have helped 6 hunters with there first deer.3 of those harvested animals another should have harvested but got a bad case of buckfever and couldn't get the deer in his scope and the other empty tag went belonged to a guy that was not willing to hike very far.The three harvested animals were a spike,a 2x3,and a 4x4.The buck fever deer was a big 4x4. There are people on this forum that are more skilled,knowledgable,and have access to better property than I do but I am willing to help you and show you a couple areas on public land in the northern region. I will warn you beforehand that you will shoot and clean your own deer and you will drag or pack it depending on the situation. I will help but if you are looking for someone to do all the work for you after the kill then I am not the one. If you can live with that then we can start figuring out a game plan.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

stephanie said:


> It appears that my thread has been hi-jacked.


You will find that happens here a lot!!!

It can go one for 30+ pages and only 10% may have anything to do with your thread . :roll:


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

RobK said:


> stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that my thread has been hi-jacked.
> ...


Well as long as it occasionally touches on its orignal purpose i'm okay with that! But really? 30+ pages? That would be pretty amazing...i've never been that popular! :shock:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":2h1u6p2d]I love these threads.
> 
> A lot of you don't know this but I am also a chick. I'm looking for someone with thousands of private acres I can hunt on this year. Please P.M. *I'm 6'4 and 305 pounds*. And yes a *lot bottom heavy*. :lol:
> 
> ...


I've edited your post a little bit Candy, I think you've underated yourself a little... [/quote:2h1u6p2d]
-_O- :rotfl: -BaHa!- -oooo- -/O_-

I've had a bit of a ruff day and that right there is exactly what I need, thanks to fixed and .45 for brightening up my day! I laughed so hard I nearly wet myself.
Stephanie, shooting and getting comfortable with your weapon is great advice. I am hunting northern and I am planning on spending a lot of time scouting this summer and fall, I'm sure my buddy wouldn't mind if you tagged along with us. Luv2fsh&hnt I would love to hook up with you and share some hunting/scouting time. I don't think anyone is going to share any good or great spots on here and I don't blame them. Show someone you're willing to work for your deer and they'll reward it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I love these threads.
> 
> A lot of you don't know this but I am also a hot chick. I'm looking for someone with thousands of private acres I can hunt on this year. Please P.M. I'm 5'4 and 105 pounds. And yes a little top heavy. :lol:
> 
> ...


Fixed, since you were too humble to post one of your latest pics; I took the liberty to do it myself; I hope you don't mind. "Top heavy"--is that your dancing name?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just threw up in my mouth. :shock: :shock: _/O _/O


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I just threw up in my mouth. :shock: :shock: _/O _/O


I just threw up on my lap, table, chair, floor, dog, tv, hunting magazine, computer, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

i so didn't see that one comin...i second the vomit! -)O(-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL, let me promise you that that was one of the cleanest that I could find. I even have my safe filter on, I would not recommending anyone do a Google image search for "fat chicks!"


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> [quote=".45":2ijcs02c][quote="fixed blade":2ijcs02c]I love these threads.
> 
> A lot of you don't know this but I am also a chick. I'm looking for someone with thousands of private acres I can hunt on this year. Please P.M. *I'm 6'4 and 305 pounds*. And yes a *lot bottom heavy*. :lol:
> 
> ...


I've edited your post a little bit Candy, I think you've underated yourself a little... [/quote:2ijcs02c]
-_O- :rotfl: -BaHa!- -oooo- -/O_-

I've had a bit of a ruff day and that right there is exactly what I need, thanks to fixed and .45 for brightening up my day! I laughed so hard I nearly wet myself.
Stephanie, shooting and getting comfortable with your weapon is great advice. I am hunting northern and I am planning on spending a lot of time scouting this summer and fall, I'm sure my buddy wouldn't mind if you tagged along with us. Luv2fsh&hnt I would love to hook up with you and share some hunting/scouting time. I don't think anyone is going to share any good or great spots on here and I don't blame them. Show someone you're willing to work for your deer and they'll reward it.[/quote:2ijcs02c]

I would be more than happy to spend some time scouting with ya. I am not the most skilled hunter on this forum but I usually can find the animals I am pursuing. I don't have any secret spots or honey holes to speak of but I killed my first deer when I was 11 and have accumulated a little knowledge on deer behavior and places they like to be.I am on a personal quest for a trophy buck on public ground in the northern region during the general season hunt. Not necessarily a boone and crockett but something 27" wide 15" tall and 4 points or better on both sides with respectable mass.For this reason I am always willing to look at new areas and help other hunters especially first timers. The only thing I can think of that would be more satisfying than helping a newbie is when I put my daughter on her first deer. She will be nine in April and if I get lucky and draw a skinhead permit she will drop the hammer on her first deer this fall. I know it is against the rules but experience is the best teacher and a doe has a better chance of escape with her shooting than with me shooting.Makes it a little more sporting it will fill her with the thrill of the hunt cement her interest in hunting and I shoot well enough if she wounds the animal I am capable of cleaning it up quickly and cleanly.Are you strictly a big game hunter or do you chase the feathered fowl as well?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Luv2fsh&hnt
Hopefully this doesn't high jack this thread out of control but I have to question your decision to teach your daughter that it's OK to break the law. I will agree with you that there is nothing more exciting then teaching your children to hunt and watching them harvest their first animal, but at what cost. I've had that experience with my daughter. She was given her first 22 rifle at the age of three and has been taught gun safety her whole life. She was allowed to shoot thousands of targets. She was given a shotgun and a 270 at 12 and again allowed to practice shooting at targets to improve her shooting skill. She's now 21 and has become a great shot and can out shoot me with a shotgun. She also accompanied me on many of my own hunts and on some of the hunts and trail rides I've guided. BUT she was ALWAYS taught to respect game laws. I started applying her for tags when she was of age and she was fortunate to draw a cow moose tag the first year. After many hours and miles she killed her moose and helped backpack it off the mountain. That was a memory we will never forget. She now has a love for hunting and a healthy respect for all game laws. I spend many days in the field forgoing my own opportunity to hunt helping others but I always tell the person that I'm helping whether it be family or acquaintance that if they break the law we will be making a visit to F&G office, and I have had to carry out that threat more then once when some one decided to break the law. I would question anyone's ethics that would admit to be willing to teach their children that it acceptable to poach. As you said " Experience is the best teacher" . I would prefer not to teach my children or any one else for that matter to poach. 

Wes


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Wes,
I certainly respect your opinion as I have given this much thought myself. For me it is basically a kind of technical point.If she is with me what difference does it really make if I pull the trigger or I let her pull the trigger? I guess I would have to concede that yes it is a technical violation but in the grand scheme of things does it really matter? Is it going to negatively affect the herd? Is it going to turn her into a dedicated poacher? On the gain side with all the competing activities out there the earlier I can cement her interest in hunting and fishing the more likely it is that the competing activities will take a back seat to her outdoor pursuit. She and I debate this everytime we shoot or hunt or go hiking even while fishing. I am not sure it will actually happen as I have told her it is contingent on her passing hunter safety and how well she is shooting.We are talking about a kid that recieved a rock tumbler as a gift and before I would set it up for her I made her read the instruction booklet.A few minutes later she comes and informs me that we will have to wait because the instructions said 9 years and older.After she completes hunter safety she may very well decide that we have to wait until she is 12 and I will respect that. In my opinion allowing my child to squeeze off on a critter that I have a permit for is not going to create a lifelong criminal nor is it detrimental to the resource and is a far cry from getting a permit for her and then me filling her tag as well as my own.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

Although it doesn't really seem like it, i really think i'm learning a lot from those two posts right there.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

stephanie said:


> i so didn't see that one comin...i second the vomit! -)O(-


I hear ya !!!


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

L2F&H
I do not believe there is a "far cry's" difference between the two situations that you refer to at the end of your post. They are both unethical and most importantly illegal. There is a high percentage of so called "hunters" that are willing to turn a blind eye to illegal behavior. They will use any excuse to circumvent the law simply to fulfill their own desires and greed. Then they'll use terms such as "technicality", or "it was a mistake" or over look others illegal activity because they're a friend or family member or they post pictures of large animals on the internet. I find this type of activity disgusting. I've lost "friends" and been excluded from hunting camps because I refuse to look the other way. As parents our obligation is to teach our children right from wrong. To teach your daughter that it is acceptable to poach no matter what your excuse is a shame. Apparently you could learn something from your daughter.
Wes


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Can we please get back to the important matter at hand. My sweet cans. And tight behind. Serious fellas who has some private land I can hunt on. I haven't got one p.m. yet. Well actually I did get one, but none offering land.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wes is right luv2fsh&hnt !!

It's the law !! _O\


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Wes,
You are certainly entitled to your opinion as I am mine. There is a huge difference between a group of guys hunting together and one guy finding a herd and shooting until all the tags are filled and me having a permit and killing one deer wether I drop the hammer or my child drops the hammer.*Like I asked earlier whats the difference other than a technical point of the law?* The deer is no more dead regardless of who pulls the trigger and there is no more impact to the herd.To compare what I am talking about to poaching is ridiculous.I don't see much difference in letting her make the shot and a dad setting the hook on a fish and allowing the kid to reel the fish in which also technically is a violation. I do not egregiously violate any rule but some of the technical nanny controls the gov't imposes are ludricous and I have not been brainwashed to the point of believing big brother has the right to interfere with what I believe to be a god given right to think on my own. I salute your high sense of ethics I just have a different set of standards. I will decide on my own what is right and you can allow big brother to decide for you. If she wasn't my daughter I wouldn't even consider it. As a general rule I do not call the law unless the violation is egregious but it's something that I decide on a case by case basis and quite frankly I have alot more important things on my mind to worry about than sticking my nose in everbodyelses business.I am a good person and I am pretty easy going and get along with others pretty well and I thank God I am not as rigid as you are.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

.45 said:


> Wes is right luv2fsh&hnt !!
> 
> It's the law !! _O\


I never said he was wrong in fact when I first mentioned it I said I knew it was against the rules. I will ask you too is the deer any less dead wether I pull the trigger or I let her pull the trigger? Is there any negative effect on the herd? Am I doing anything that is reducing opportunity for my fellow sportsmen? Poaching is stealing from other sportsmen in this situation how am I stealing anything? Most importantly it hasn't happened yet just something I have been kicking around for a couple years. You have observed my interaction with her did I strike you as an irresponsible father or some kind of rabid poacher?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> Wes is right luv2fsh&hnt !!
> 
> It's the law !! _O\


An archaic outdated law that needs to changed.

I find a lot of Utah laws to be utterly asinine. Thank god, I grew up in the south where you could accompany your dad and hunt whenever he deemed you ready for it. By the time most kids can legally hunt anything in Utah most have already lost interest in doing so, that's sad.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Dadgum Stephanie your thread has went 10 pages I have never had one go 10 pages.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I never said he was wrong in fact when I first mentioned it I said I knew it was against the rules. I will ask you too is the deer any less dead wether I pull the trigger or I let her pull the trigger? Is there any negative effect on the herd? Am I doing anything that is reducing opportunity for my fellow sportsmen? Poaching is stealing from other sportsmen in this situation how am I stealing anything? Most importantly it hasn't happened yet just something I have been kicking around for a couple years. You have observed my interaction with her did I strike you as an irresponsible father or *some kind of rabid poacher*?


My gawd...I've never seen so many dead rabbits. Your just like a rabid poacher !! :shock:

In all honesty and as a friend.....I would do the same thing you would do. I would also keep the thought in my mind that it is illegal, knowing I may have to plead my case in court.

luv2fsh&hnt....you do not strike me as an irresponsible father or hunter...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Wes is right luv2fsh&hnt !!
> ...




Exactly my point,thank-you Mojo!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="luv2fsh&hnt":30iavqp7]
> 
> I never said he was wrong in fact when I first mentioned it I said I knew it was against the rules. I will ask you too is the deer any less dead wether I pull the trigger or I let her pull the trigger? Is there any negative effect on the herd? Am I doing anything that is reducing opportunity for my fellow sportsmen? Poaching is stealing from other sportsmen in this situation how am I stealing anything? Most importantly it hasn't happened yet just something I have been kicking around for a couple years. You have observed my interaction with her did I strike you as an irresponsible father or *some kind of rabid poacher*?


My gawd...I've never seen so many dead rabbits. Your just like a rabid poacher !! :shock:

In all honesty and as a friend.....I would do the same thing you would do. I would also keep the thought in my mind that it is illegal, knowing I may have to plead my case in court.

luv2fsh&hnt....you do not strike me as an irresponsible father or hunter... [/quote:30iavqp7]

That is the wonderful thing about free choice but there is a resposibility attatched and I am willing to suffer the consequences of my choice. To be honest I don't think a judge would crown me for it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote=".45":mxg9clgx]Wes is right luv2fsh&hnt !!
> ...




Exactly my point,thank-you Mojo![/quote:mxg9clgx]

Your welcome, some laws just beg to be ignored.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> An archaic outdated law that needs to changed.


Correct me if I am wrong as I am not certain, but my understanding is that there is no longer a law about age for hunting as long as the child has passed the hunter's safety course. Maybe it is only referring to non big game??? Point being, is that the legislature agrees with you Mojo and already made the change.


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Dadgum Stephanie your thread has went 10 pages I have never had one go 10 pages.


What can i say? Drama loves me! It follows me! lol Not really, but it seems like the case this time!
Let's recap...i asked for help. There were the typical newbie jokes. some advice .Then the hound-dog nonsense and candy's big jugs. Then some more advice. Then some fat chick pics. Then more advice. And now the legality of technicalities concerning the maintenance of the herds. So i think it's time for more advice... :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Big game is a different case, in Utah the law requires 12 years.

Also Stephanie, the proper nomenclature is "cans". Don't wanna upset Candy.


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt.. 
Personally I would love to see a law passed that would allow you the option to let a youth of any age fill your tag.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

huntinco said:


> luv2fsh&hnt..
> Personally I would love to see a law passed that would allow you the option to let a youth of any age fill your tag.


I agree, but until then I'm personally not going to allow my daughter to do something like that.


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Big game is a different case, in Utah the law requires 12 years.
> 
> Also Stephanie, the proper nomenclature is "cans". Don't wanna upset Candy.


See this is helpful! it's nice to have people explaining the legality of the sport in Utah.
And my sincerest apologies Candy, i meant 'cans' not 'jugs'. Please do not take offense.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

No offense taken. I've always been partial to 'cans'.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Well at least I know I am not alone in my thinking.Stephanie I sent you a pm on how to contact me.I promise I won't turn you into a desperado.I am going to pick up a turkey proc this week and figure out which properties I might be able to get you on to hunt.You never said if you had an early hunt or a late hunt.I need to know so I can determine which landowners I need to approach.


----------



## 007 (Jan 2, 2009)

ltfnh, I read half of this thread and had to work for a min, I was going to come back here to help in your defence but I see that after being able to finish reading the whole thread no one jumped you to hard for your decision or possable decision to with your daughter. I had a father (RIP) who would not take me hunting at all or shooting very much. I was lucky to have an uncle who noticed my desire and took me out with out my idiot dads knowlage and let me kill a deer with his tag. I could have bought my own licence but I could not go to hunters safty with out my SS# and my dad would not let me know what my SS# was because of some religous thing. After my time in the service of my country I got my blue card and now i am raising childeren of my own. If my uncle was wrong in tuff $%&*, if I let a person fill my tag and no one here likes it tuff $%&*. Now here is the kicker my uncle is now on disability with a very low income, I bought his rifle and I thats right I shoot and kill three or four deer a year for him to live off of if I get caught I will suffer the consequences, if you high and mighty form police dont like it tuff $%&*. Oh and one more little tid bit of info I am a cop..... deal with it. Now no coment will be taken from anyone unless someone (Steff) is mad about the hijack, sorry steff welcome to the form.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

.....*DNFTT* -^|^-


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice, a poaching Utard cop and another Utard teaching his daughter that its OK to break game laws because you don't agree with them. Classic. LMAO!

Hey, Poaching Cop, instead of poaching 3 or 4 deer, why don't you just poach 1 or 2 elk. The meats better and incase you haven't noticed, the deer herd in Utah is not doing too good, but I'm sure you don't care about that.


----------



## 007 (Jan 2, 2009)

Cant someone move this to a new thread, I think Stephanie wants help not an education on what some here think is wrong or right. Untill this gets moved I will not "get into it" with anyone, but if it does get moved then lets talk I would like to know how you help feed disabled vets that big brother wont even talk to anymore................


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

stephanie said:


> Let's recap...i asked for help. There were the typical newbie jokes. some advice .Then the hound-dog nonsense and candy's big jugs. Then some more advice. Then some fat chick pics. Then more advice. And now the legality of technicalities concerning the maintenance of the herds. So i think it's time for more advice... :shock:


That is one **** funny post, especially coming from a woman. And this is the best thread I've seen on uwn in a long time. You should get "Candy" to invite you to The Gutpile.
Steph, you go girl. I got my wife into big game this past year and she did this:









8am opening morning, her first year. So it can be done. And I missed the one standing next to this one. It was way bigger. 

You are getting some good advice and I would second the info on getting out and shooting OFTEN. The more confident you are with your weapon the better the chance you will actually hit something when the time comes. All the best to you on your hunt and if you are interested in hunting the Southeast let me know.
Luv2hunt, I agree with you wholeheartedly, but I would NEVER have posted it on the net. *LEAST OF ALL* on THIS forum. You know as well as I do that you will be accused of breaking the law around here even if you arent, let alone TELL people that you are going too? You have big balls. 
I don't even know WHAT to say about The Poachin Cop!!!!! Perhaps just tryin to get a rise out of people?


blackdog said:


> Utard... :roll: :roll: :roll:...incase you haven't noticed, the deer herd in Utah is not doing too good, but I'm sure you don't care about that.


Maybe you should just go hunt WY? I'm sure you havent noticed, the herds that I hunt are doing very, very well.


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

007
So what if I speed, you don't like it tuff $%&*
So what if I steal, you don't like it tuff $%&*
What a freakin hypocrite. Your the type that will hammer an ordinary citizen then break the same law your self. You sound real tuff here on the net. If you are so right in your convictions that it's alright to lie and steal stand up for them and If your so willing to suffer the consequences of your actions go tell your supervisor what your doing then tell him $%&*. Go to the DWR and tell them the same thing $%&* . 
I didn't think so.
Is this what you teach your children , "It's OK kids we're above the law"
You morons come on here advocating breaking the law AND teaching your children to do the same and have the nerve to ridicule some one who believes in obeying the law.
I don't think I'll be ashamed of what I believe in.
Wes


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

rugerdogdog - great pic of your wife and her deer, congrats to her!

So you let her shoot the small one and you went for the big one?  :lol:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh my god, this thread has the worst case of ADD I've ever seen..lol!

Seriously Stephanie, the best advice I can give you is the following.

Find a good hunting partner, (because you stay a lot more motivated when things get tough, and there's two of you) practice shooting like crazy (because if you practice until it's second nature, you won't even be thinking about the shot when it comes), and then spend as much time as humanly possible around the type of animals you intend to hunt. That way you'll be a lot more accustomed to them and won't be as likely to get buck fever. Or as in the case of a lot of the guys on here, "Candy fever" :lol: (jesus that's a lot to love)

I believe you mentioned that you were a mom and in the Ogden area right? I'll send you a PM on a good area in Ogden that you and the kids can do a little nature hiking that's full of deer, and that way you'll get some more time around the animal. But please do the deer a favor and wait until spring to go there, they've got it hard enough to just try to make it through the winter. 

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There was this kid named little Johnny and one day he was at school........ Do any of you guys like licorice?


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> Can we please get back to the important matter at hand. My sweet cans. And tight behind. Serious fellas who has some private land I can hunt on. I haven't got one p.m. yet. Well actually I did get one, but none offering land.


Hey Candy,
I just might have the place for you but you will have to be able to do the things that I am doing in the picture.....take a look and let me know!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

bigbuckhunter64 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Can we please get back to the important matter at hand. My sweet cans. And tight behind. Serious fellas who has some private land I can hunt on. I haven't got one p.m. yet. Well actually I did get one, but none offering land.
> ...


I can do that with 2 hands tied behind my back.


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

Rugerdogdog,
Thanks for the encouragement and the repeat advice on the shooting practice. i am trying to get out there, just juggling responsibilities!
Tell your wife that currently she is my hunting hero! She looks pretty happy with her kill! i can't wait to get a pic like that! Looks like she had a good partner with her too! i'm jealous!  lol

Wasatch Outdoors, 
Thanks for your advice and help! i appreciate it more than you know! i'm hoping to find me a consistent hunting partner, but will have to wait and see! i'll just do what i can until!
i'm heading to the expo an who knows maybe i can get some contacts there! Just trying to keep positive!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> bigbuckhunter64 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade":dwc4lgbc]Can we please get back to the important matter at hand. My sweet cans. And tight behind. Serious fellas who has some private land I can hunt on. I haven't got one p.m. yet. Well actually I did get one, but none offering land.
> ...


I can do that with 2 hands tied behind my back. [/quote:dwc4lgbc]

thats not the only thing you would have behind your back!!! :shock:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My take on this thread...Sometimes a picture is worth a 1000 words


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL that is a great picture! i'm curious if i can be the short troll in the front of the others? i like her bling!
It is a great depiction of what has happened to my poor innocent thread! Nonetheless i personally wouldn't have it any other way. i feel pretty welcomed!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Wes wrote[quoteYou morons come on here advocating breaking the law AND teaching your children to do the same and have the nerve to ridicule some one who believes in obeying the law.
I don't think I'll be ashamed of what I believe in.
][/quote]

I never ridiculed you nor did I call you any names.I did say I was thankful I wasn't as rigid as you but I also said I saluted your high sense of ethics. If it makes you feel better to call me a moron thats fine I have big shoulders and a strong back I can handle it. You enjoy the ride on your high horse.Remember when you point a finger at somebody there are four fingers pointing back at you.I noticed you still haven't answered my question.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Nueces said:


> So you let her shoot the small one and you went for the big one?  :lol:


Well ya! What would you do? I am the guide in this deal.
Just kidding. Actually it was simply because we spotted them early. Very first light. And I had the 18X scope and hers is just 9X. We couldn't put antlers on hers until I was way ready to shoot. When she finally could see antlers it was on this one.
Steph, Amanda says, "Thanks!" And yes she is still very happy about her first deer hunt!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Stephanie,

Welcome to the forum. Here are a few pieces of advice to help you kill your first buck this year:

1) Master your weapon. If you are going to use a rifle make sure you know how to shoot it well and not just from a bench, but also in the terrain and shooting positions you are likely to encounter during your hunt.

2) Get in shape. Hunting big game is tough work and you will need to get off the roads and get away from the mobs of other hunters if you want to have the best odds of success.

3) Get a good pair of binoculars. Next to your rifle, this is your most important piece of equipment. You will see a lot more deer and be able to survey a lot more terrain with a good pair of binocs. This also leads to my next bit of advice...

4) Do lots of pre-season scouting. Your odds of success increase dramatically with each day you spend scouting the area(s) you plan to hunt. And don't limit yourself to just one area. Bucks tend to move around a lot and you may locate some nice bucks in an area in September but they might be nowhere to be seen in October when the hunt rolls around. Weather and hunting pressure may also play a factor. Having a couple of contingencies will also increase your odds.

5) Learn how to properly dress and care for your kill. This may sound trivial but it is not. If all goes well you will find yourself standing over the carcass of your first buck some time this fall... then what do you do? If you are going to be hunting with another experienced hunter then you will have some help with this, otherwise you will need to learn what to do beforehand because it is crucial to turning your dead buck into good quality table fare that you and family will actually want to eat. There are many resources out there to help you learn what to do and here is a good place to start: http://www.huntereducation.com/

Congratulations on choosing to pursue a tradition that has shaped and defined the human race since the dawn of time. Good luck in your efforts and always remember to put safety and ethics first and foremost.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet Jezus Marie!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> My take on this thread...Sometimes a picture is worth a 1000 words


How true !! -_O- -_O-


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy Smokes! I've seen a lot of post on here from others in the past asking the same things this chic has. Where to hunt, help me bag a deer, I want my kids to enjoy it ect... And those people have been pounded on for asking the same exact questions and usually don't go past one page, and the few that do try to help are criticized for hot spotting.

Now yall got thirteen pages of everything from. EHarmony to dang near GPS coordinates. I get it though, I won't give two cents to a homeless dude but I'll lay down a whole paycheck and some gummy bears to a stripper.

Steph, good luck to you, you'll learn a bunch of stuff here, good and bad. If you decide to hunt Southern or Southeastern send me a PM and I'll help you out with any questions.

Zim this would be the perfect girl for you, well if you weren't gay!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I won't give two cents to a homeless dude but I'll lay down a whole paycheck and some gummy bears to a stripper.


 -_O- That might be the funniest thing you've ever said.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Stephanie,

Welcome to the forum. It's actually nice to have a rose among so many thorns. 

Other guys have posted pics of their wives gettin it done so I will add mine to the heap to further your encouragement. Along with three deer, several pheasant kills and a close call wit a 6 point bull elk she's whacked a dozen or so turkeys. (her favorite) She's a killer!

Her third buck with a bow. And a 42 pound recurve no less! 8) 









Her first bird hunting trip many moons ago.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Tex, How did you get so lucky???????????


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Tex, How did you get so lucky???????????


Well, I aint rich, I have a teenie weenie, I'm bald, I'm hairy all over, I'm short, and I smell bad all the time. :shock:

Your guess is as good as mine! I must be one charming SOB! 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="goofy elk":33bx390o]Tex, How did you get so lucky???????????


Well, I aint rich, I have a teenie weenie, I'm bald, I'm hairy all over, I'm short, and I smell bad all the time. :shock:

Your guess is as good as mine! I must be one charming SOB! 8)[/quote:33bx390o]
Thats funny, I dont care who you are!! haha teenie weenie


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="goofy elk":2hzru7wm]Tex, How did you get so lucky???????????


Well, I aint rich, I have a teenie weenie, I'm bald, I'm hairy all over, I'm short, and I smell bad all the time. :shock:

Your guess is as good as mine! I must be one charming SOB! 8)[/quote:2hzru7wm]

But your pic in your avatar looks really nice. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What a nueces?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> What a nueces?


It is the name of a river:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nueces_River

And don't ask me what the hell I'm doing in the "Big Game" section of this forum, because I have no idea.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > What a nueces?
> ...


I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask you to leave. We don't take kindly, to your kind around here. :evil:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Settle down Candy! You'll have to forgive her. She get's real worked up sometimes


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > fixed blade":25yfko9b]What a nueces?[/quote]
> ...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

[b[/b]. :lol:[/quote]

-BaHa!- You are by far the funniest **** democrat I've ever met. :mrgreen:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> ***** you*. :lol:


 -BaHa!- You are by far the funniest **** democrat I've ever met. :mrgreen:[/quote]

Thank you 

And with that, I'm departing the "Big Game" forum, never to be seen again.


----------



## stephanie (Jan 31, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="goofy elk":2acq7ba6]Tex, How did you get so lucky???????????


Well, I aint rich, I have a teenie weenie, I'm bald, I'm hairy all over, I'm short, and I smell bad all the time. :shock:

Your guess is as good as mine! I must be one charming SOB! 8)[/quote:2acq7ba6]

Your wife is another new hero of mine! Not only is she nice to look at, but so are her successes! You definitely are a lucky man...Tell yer wife i think she rocks!
i guess you must be charming if what you say is true. however, i doubt it's all true. 
Thanks for the encouragement!
Stephanie


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> What a nueces?


It means nuts in Spanish too..


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

mjschijf said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > What a nueces?
> ...


DING DING DING, we have a winner!



Nor-tah said:


> [quote="fixed blade":25zpvvuz]What a nueces?


It means nuts in Spanish too..[/quote:25zpvvuz]

No, I'm not nuts. It means pecans... :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't speak spanish. Mishcidivisdies I see you're still browsing the big game forum. This is the last time I'm going to ask nice.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Did you live down there or something?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Hunt on some land I have there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought nueces was short for nuisance... :? :wink:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

.45 said:


> I thought nueces was short for nuisance... :? :wink:


 :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool, thats a nice place. I lived in Austin for a bit and was down there some.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy B-day Stephanie, Hope you found everyone's secret spots


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang G & F, now you'll get em all excited again. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to start one of these threads in a couple of weeks to try and gain access to some pheasant land. 

Thx Candy.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, who is this really, is this you Sarah?... trying to find somethin to do with all the spare time you're goin to have on your hands this fall...come on, own up! :roll:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Candy, you can gain access to my "pheasant land" any time sweetie :wink: .


----------

